# DD externe WD Elements



## Fofolla (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un p'tit souci avec le DD externe WD Elements que je viens d'acheter.
Le vendeur m'a expliqué que je devais reformater le DD au format FAT 32 pour que je puisse y transférer mes photos du Macbook Pro (OS X). Mais je ne trouve pas comment faire.

Il me disait de faire clic droit sur le DD et ensuite, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il faut faire ensuite?

Je vous remercie d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

Il faut aller dans l'utilitaire de disques pour le formater, si tu vas l'utiliser sur pc aussi ok mais les fichiers seront limités à 4go, si non si c'est que pour le mac alors vaut mieux le formater en hfs+.


----------



## Fofolla (15 Décembre 2009)

Et l'utilitaire de disques se trouve où?
le WD que j'ai a une mémoire de 1To, si c'est au format FAT32, la mémoire sera diminuée à 4Go?


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

Non j'ai bien précisé les fichiers que tu mettra sur le disque dur formaté en fat32 ne pourront pas dépassé 4go mais tu aura bien 1To de stockage.

Alors pour l'utilitaire tu va dans le dossier application puis tu cherche le dossier utilitaires puis utilitaire de disque, tu va voir apparaitre à gauche ton disque dur, tu le sélectionne, ensuite tu va dans effacer, tu choisi le format et le nom du volume, tu clique sur effacer et voilà.


----------



## Fofolla (15 Décembre 2009)

Lequel est le mieux approprié? Il n'y a pas les noms FAT32 ou hfs+

Il y a juste :

Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
Mac OS étendu
Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)
Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse)
MS-DOS
Système de fichiers UNIX

Merci beaucoup à toi de m'avoir aidé


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

Ben si tu compte l'utiliser sur Mac et PC il faut le formaté en MS-DOS (fat32), si tu compte l'utiliser seulement sur mac, il faut le formater en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) (HFS+).


----------



## Fofolla (15 Décembre 2009)

Si je formate dans un premier temps pour le mac, et qu'ensuite je voudrai changer pour aller sur le pc en format MS-DOS le contenue du disque sera effacé?


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

Oui, tout formatage efface le contenu du disque dur, mais si tu pense que tu vas également l'utiliser sur un pc, vaut mieux le formaté en fat32 (seul format compatible Mac/PC).


----------



## Fofolla (15 Décembre 2009)

Dans le doute, j'ai préféré mettre sur MS-DOS, car parfois j'utilise un pc ailleurs.
J'ai donc ensuite cliqué sur effacer.

Sauf que maintenant, la partition est en cours, et ça n'évolue plus du tout, ça reste bloqué en cours d'effacement.

J'ai bien tenté d'arrêter l'effacement mais je n'y arrive pas.


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

Il faut le laissé faire, ça peut être plus ou moins long suivant la taille du disque dur.


----------



## Fofolla (15 Décembre 2009)

Toujours aucune évolution.

Combien de temps cela peut prendre environ?

Edit: ah ben tiens juste après que j'en parle, c'est terminé que je n'ai même pas eu le temps de voir l'évolution ^^'


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

Ha ba voilà, tout roule maintenant.


----------



## Fofolla (15 Décembre 2009)

Oui et j'ai transféré des dossiers sur le DD sans souci 

Grand merci de m'avoir aidé


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

De rien mon chère.


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> De rien mon chère.


Oh les 2 chouchous 

OK, je sors choumou et merci de m'avoir aidé aussi sans le savoir


----------



## steph_09_02 (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour! 
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe WD Elements 1to.
J'ai suivi vos conseils pour le rendre compatible mac (Mac OS étendu) seulement il m'est toujours impossible de l'utiliser.
Impossible d'y glisser fichiers, photos...

Merci de vos éventuels conseils.


----------

